
Ask HN: What do AAA games use for their chat and other “real time” stuff? - MarvelousWololo
Sorry for the newbie question. But I&#x27;m really curious. Is it something like RabbitMQ or XMPP?
======
sudo_rm
I know that Fortnite [1] and League of Legends both use XMPP. Eve just moved
to XMPP [2] somewhat recently. There is a Hackernews thread that talks about
the Eve article already too. [3]

[1] [https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/news/postmortem-
of-...](https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/news/postmortem-of-service-
outage-at-3-4m-ccu)

[2] [https://blog.process-one.net/eve-online-chat-is-moving-to-
ej...](https://blog.process-one.net/eve-online-chat-is-moving-to-ejabberd/)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16445365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16445365)

~~~
MarvelousWololo
Thanks! XMPP seems to have a steep learning curve for beginners. I'll take a
look into it regardless.

~~~
partisan
Don't let this one thing be the thing that stops you from making a game. These
types of rabbit holes can cost you an entire project. Keep in mind that AAA
games often have several engineers working on this type of component. Unless
you have that level of funding, consider just using what works until it no
longer scales.

~~~
MarvelousWololo
That's definitely great advice. I really appreciate!

------
sprobertson
Follow up question: do such games use something different for chat vs
gameplay, and if so why?

~~~
romanovcode
There is usually a gameserver, connectserver, dataserver and chatserver - so
yes, it's different. The reason is that it can be split between multiple
computers. Also maybe you would need two gameservers (realms) but only one of
others.

